# 2013 Eco-Issues?



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

I just recently(4 weeks Ago) bought a brand new 2013 Chevy Cruze Eco. I love the car so far, I have about 500 miles on it. Takes a little bit to get used to shifting my 6 speed, but i am getting better at it every day. My basic question is what problems have surfaced so far with the 2013 model year. I just read about the antifreeze smell(I havent smelled it yet) and was wondering if this is also a problem with the 2013s? Or has GM fixed that issue? I am also considering a shift kit and trifecta tune, and and all input would be much appreciated.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new Cruze, ! You have the best version IMO.
As far as problems with the 2013 , I have the Hvac glycol based grease odor which is one of the cooloant smell problems. GM knows about it and the dealers recieved the bulletin on how to fix it under warranty.

The only other problem i have is a sensitive trunk button on the key thing. Already had someone notify me once that my trunk was open in the parking lot at work..


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

The trunk button has happened to me about 10-12 times in the three months I have owned the Cruze. I try not to keep my keys in my pockets anymore.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Southpaw802 said:


> The trunk button has happened to me about 10-12 times in the three months I have owned the Cruze. I try not to keep my keys in my pockets anymore.


Since doing that, my trunk stopped opening all the time!

I really wasn't sure if it was the trunk button on the car or me sitting on the remote. It doesn't help that it has a range of over well over 100 ft...through a building.

The transmission fluid turns to junk after 10-15,000 miles and shift quality becomes terrible. Change it out for Amsoil Synchomesh.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your handbrake. If it pulls up all the way to the top of the range you need to get your rear brakes adjusted. It's about a 15 minute job to adjust them.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

EcoDave said:


> Congrats on your new Cruze, ! You have the best version IMO.
> As far as problems with the 2013 , I have the Hvac glycol based grease odor which is one of the cooloant smell problems. GM knows about it and the dealers recieved the bulletin on how to fix it under warranty.
> 
> The only other problem i have is a sensitive trunk button on the key thing. Already had someone notify me once that my trunk was open in the parking lot at work..


It is not the key button. It is the wrong position of the “hanger” that catches the latch. I had the same issue before and I almost got crazy. I followed somebody else from this forum to fix it:
“Open the trunk, careful pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two nuts that are under that cover slightly. Move the whole piece up (or down depending on how it was set). Tighten and retry before putting cover back on. It may take some trial and error to get it set in the best place. Make sure they are tight when you are satisfied with the way it closes. Put cover back on.”
To avoid too many trials, after I have partially released the two nuts (or screws, I don’t remember exactly) I close the trunk cover to get the hanger adjusted by itself. Now it’s the tricky part. Get into the trunk from the rear sits and get these two bolts tighten. Voila! No issue since this work has been done.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> It is not the key button. It is the wrong position of the “hanger” that catches the latch. I had the same issue before and I almost got crazy. I followed somebody else from this forum to fix it:
> “Open the trunk, careful pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two nuts that are under that cover slightly. Move the whole piece up (or down depending on how it was set). Tighten and retry before putting cover back on. It may take some trial and error to get it set in the best place. Make sure they are tight when you are satisfied with the way it closes. Put cover back on.”
> To avoid too many trials, after I have partially released the two nuts (or screws, I don’t remember exactly) I close the trunk cover to get the hanger adjusted by itself. Now it’s the tricky part. Get into the trunk from the rear sits and get these two bolts tighten. Voila! No issue since this work has been done.


I'm a visual learner, haha! A how-to video would be great man! Care to do one for the rest of us?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 6' 2" so I didn't have room for the camera.


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Our trunk opens all the time too. I figured it was the remote. Maybe this is worth a shot...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

26 months with mine and have never had a trunk problem or had more than an ever so slight smell of antifreeze. Maybe I just got a lemon......


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Our Cruze 6mt ECO is 4 days old now and its back at the shop. It hunts and wanders all over the road. Its like driving the car with variable 30 mph gusting winds from both sides of the car. Not very enjoyable to drive. Hopefully they fix it today. Anybody else run into this issue.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

at 2900 on my 2013 Eco model not a single problem as of now! We love the car and thanks to Cruze talk if there are any issues I will have the confidence and knowledge to push the dealer for a fix. I just did the break in oil change at 2880 miles. The How To on this fourm is spot on and the oil change in this car easy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

rescueswimmer said:


> Our Cruze 6mt ECO is 4 days old now and its back at the shop. It hunts and wanders all over the road. Its like driving the car with variable 30 mph gusting winds from both sides of the car. Not very enjoyable to drive. Hopefully they fix it today. Anybody else run into this issue.


rescueswimmer, i am sure i saw other members around here have the same issue. Would you mind making a new thread (under service issues) and asking? You will get more feedback than inside this thread, which is about antifreeze smell on a 2013. lol


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

No "antifreeze" odor, or an always open trunk on mine. Its been batting 1.000 since new, hope it stays there knock on wood!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> Our Cruze 6mt ECO is 4 days old now and its back at the shop. It hunts and wanders all over the road. Its like driving the car with variable 30 mph gusting winds from both sides of the car. Not very enjoyable to drive. Hopefully they fix it today. Anybody else run into this issue.


Hello rescueswimmer

Have you spoken with a customer care agent yet? I would like to help you get this situation resolved. Please send me a message if you would like my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jackie, take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/13633-2013-6mt-eco-wandering-hwy-speed-3.html. It appears there is a TSB coming on this issue. resueswimmer's car has been repaired.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Jackie, take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/13633-2013-6mt-eco-wandering-hwy-speed-3.html. It appears there is a TSB coming on this issue. resueswimmer's car has been repaired.


Thank you obermd for this information and update on rescueswimmers car. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

